# All-wall Columbia flusher and angle head sale



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

All-wall is having a sale on Columbia angle heads and flushers. 25% off!


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

How do you start a new thread on the app?

Also did you see Columbia has an angle head with wheels on it now.


️http://youtu.be/Fb2OdLICjFk


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Upper left of the screen beside the tapatalk logo.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

That lets you navigate to diff areas off the forum.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Then it's the upper right, tap the 3 vertical dots. Select new post. Only have that option if you are not viewing a post.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Regarding that OP, I did not see that they have a wheeled version. Do the wheels make that much difference?


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks i see it now. 

Heres the link for the angle heads with wheels. 

http://www.walltools.com/products/a...taping-tools-3-in-angle-head-with-wheels.html


️http://youtu.be/Fb2OdLICjFk


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

fr8train said:


> Regarding that OP, I did not see that they have a wheeled version. Do the wheels make that much difference?


By the look of it would just make the glide as you push smoother i think


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I have the dm 2.5" with wheels and honestly I can't feel the difference between it and my heads with no wheels. After all it glides on the mud.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

gazman said:


> I have the dm 2.5" with wheels and honestly I can't feel the difference between it and my heads with no wheels. After all it glides on the mud.


I hear you there. I have a dm 2.5 w/wheels and a Columbia 2.5 without. I can't tell the difference. Thought maybe it was something that came into play with the larger heads.


----------

